
Ask HN: Change results when searching for 'suicide' on HN - ketanmaheshwari
Times are bleak and news says the rates of suicides have went up recently. Search engines such as Google, DuckDuckGo and Bing will show suicide prevention hotlines when searched for &#x27;suicide&#x27;. Reddit will take you directly to r&#x2F;suicidewatch. However, on HN, the results are just like for any normal search term.<p>Can we change this to point to a suicide prevention hotline as a top result and
perhaps some other positive&#x2F;askHN threads after that?
======
PaulHoule
Regularly we get ask HN questions that boil down to 'help I am depressed'. It
would be good for these people to get some quality and standardized advice.

